# NOKIA n73 con Hyperterminal



## kaposo (May 4, 2009)

Ante todo un cordial  saludo   queridos  foristas    ultimamente me  ha  agradado mucho el tema de  los  sms desde una computadora, conexiones  con modems  gsm y todo ello  y pues  me he  cansado de  buscar acerca de  como  conectarme a   mi  modem nokia N73  via  Hyperterminal (mediante   cable usb)   para mandar comandos AT y eso y nada q  encuentro información.  


Pos en la  hyperterminal selecciono mi  usb modem Nokia  N73,  perfect,  pide marcar  un numero, averiguando por internet  encontre q  supuestamente  era *99# pero  cuando   hago el  dialling  dice   disconnected.


Alguien tiene   alguna idea?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 18, 2009)

kaposo: Creo saber cual es tu problema. En general, la programacion de un telefono movil se hace:

a. Con las teclas de funcion y el menu incorporado en el aparato. Para la mayoria de funciones que el usuario comun emplea.
b. Con el teclado del aparato y usando las secuencias * x x #. Para acceder a funciones de mantenimiento y calibracion que no son las que el usuario comun emplea.
b. A traves del puerto de datos del aparato (o usb) y entonces empleas los llamados comandos AT. Permiten comandar un grupo de funciones del telefono desde otro aparato, como un PC o un microcontrolador, etc.

Mira el manual de tu modem para verificar que acepta comandos AT. Si es asi, busca el set de comandos AT. En el buscador del foro escribe "comandos AT" para encontrar varias consultas que se han hecho al respecto o usa Google con "AT commands". Esos comandos SI son los que envias al modem usando el Hyperterminal. Cuentanos si te funciono. Saludos.


----------



## kaposo (May 18, 2009)

si le sirve los comandos  AT  solo q  no se como ponerselos  pq,. escribo y escribo en la hyperterminal  y nada de   nada
lo q  quiero es  simple  mandar   sms   via  terminal,   es tody...!


Gracias  por  tu   respuesta


----------



## tecnogirl (May 19, 2009)

kaposo: En el buscador del foro escribe "comandos AT" para encontrar varias consultas que se han hecho y leelas todas ya que estan dispersas en varios hilos del foro. Una fuente reiterada de roblemas con los comandos AT es la forma como se escriben y sus argumentos. Quiza por ahi es el tema. Si consigues una solucion, no olvides de escribirla. Saludos.


----------

